# Rusted corner beads - looking for help



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

I am starting a job this weekend and have to deal with exposed drywall corner bead showing some rust. Anyone have any experience with getting the rust under control and then painting over, or am I looking at replacing the rusted portions of, or the entire corner bead? Anyfeedback is appreciated. 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey John, i usually switch out rusted corner bead, just make sure you bid it out as such.


----------



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

*Removing Corner Bead*

Thanks Slickshift - anyway to just cut out the rusted portions, or do you replace the entire corner bead? 

John


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NE_PA_Painter said:


> Thanks Slickshift - anyway to just cut out the rusted portions, or do you replace the entire corner bead?
> 
> John


I'm TimHag, I quoted Slickshift. I've never cut out a portion, change the whole strip. Thats me, maybe some others have a better idea for ya.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Depends how rusty it is. Should be able to clean most of it off and prime with shellac etc.

If it's really rusty, replace it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> I'm TimHag, I quoted Slickshift. /quote]
> 
> I'm Vermontpainter, I am quoting Timhag who quoted Slickshift.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> timhag said:
> 
> 
> > I'm TimHag, I quoted Slickshift. /quote]
> ...


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

If it's very light rust, you could sand it off, & prime with metal primer before patching, if it's a lot of rust, replace it. Make sure you get enough $$ for it.


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

You can cut out and replace a piece if you align the new with the old perfectly. Don't overlap, butt them. Use nails not screws. It'll take at least two coats of mud.


----------



## NE_PA_Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

KCT, 

What about the type of corner bead that is spackled in vs. being nailed or screwed in? Would this do for replacing rusted sections?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

KCT said:


> You can cut out and replace a piece if you align the new with the old perfectly. Don't overlap, butt them. Use nails not screws. It'll take at least two coats of mud.


Out of curiosity, why nails not screws?


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

> What about the type of corner bead that is spackled in vs. being nailed or screwed in? Would this do for replacing rusted sections?


Spackled in? I think I last heard the word "spackle" in 1985.  Not sure what you mean there. I would use the metal nail on kind. You can fit to whatever is all ready there and hold it permenantly with a nail rather than messing around with something that's just sort of stuck on. Just work carefully.



> Out of curiosity, why nails not screws?


Screws have a large head and to recess them you'll have to draw them in deep, which deforms the wall board and leaves large holes to fill, which take forever to set up. Drywall nails have a very flat head.


----------

